# Mode



## Verräter

Hola, ¿podría alguien decirme si esta construcción es correcta?

Ist Mode wichtig für dich?
Nein, ich finde Mode nicht wichtig. Ich bin ernst aber manchmal ich ziehe mich lässig oder sportlich an.

Creo que la segunda frase no transmite lo que pretendo.
Quiero decir que la moda no me importa, me da igual. Soy una persona seria pero no me preocupo en exceso por modas pasajeras, tampoco quería utilizar la palabra "_ordentlich_" porque me da la impresión de que se refiere más a una vestimenta laboral, es decir, traje y corbata.


¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Aurin

Verräter said:


> Hola, ¿podría alguien decirme si esta construcción es correcta?
> 
> Ist Mode wichtig für dich?
> Nein, ich finde Mode nicht wichtig. Ich bin ernst (ernsthaft, seriös, zuverlässig, vertrauenswürdig), aber manchmal ich ziehe ich mich lässig ( se usa la palabra francesa "leger") oder sportlich an.
> 
> Creo que la segunda frase no transmite lo que pretendo.
> Quiero decir que la moda no me importa, me da igual. Soy una persona seria pero no me preocupo en exceso por modas pasajeras, tampoco quería utilizar la palabra "_ordentlich_" porque me da la impresión de que se refiere más a una vestimenta laboral, es decir, traje y corbata.
> 
> ¿Qué opinais?


 
¿Qué quieres decir exactamente con una persona seria? No me convence ninguna traducción hablando de uno mismo. Quizás pueda pegar: korrekt
→Ich bin ein korrekter Mensch.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hola Verräter:

en mi opinión sólo faltan dos palabras:

"Ist Mode wichtig für dich?"
"Nein, ich finde Mode nicht wichtig. Ich bin _zwar ein ernster Mensch,_ aber manchmal _ziehe ich mich trotzdem_ leger oder sportlich an."

Las palabras _zwar_ y _trotzdem_ son importantes para expresar una oposición en una frase ("Soy una persona seria, _pero_...")


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> Hola Verräter:
> 
> en mi opinión sólo faltan dos palabras:
> 
> "Ist Mode wichtig für dich?"
> "Nein, ich finde Mode nicht wichtig. Ich bin _zwar ein ernster Mensch,_ aber manchmal _ziehe ich mich trotzdem_ leger oder sportlich an."
> 
> Las palabras _zwar_ y _trotzdem_ son importantes para expresar una oposición en una frase ("Soy una persona seria, _pero_...")


 
Me parece muy bien añadir "zwar" y "trotzdem" (aunque con el "aber" el "trotzdem" se puede omitir), pero el adjetivo "ernst" no acierta el significado de "serio" en el contexto propuesto porque expresa lo contrario de alegre.
Según DWDS:

*ernst* /_Adj._/ 
*1.* _nicht lachend_: ein e. Gesicht; mit e. Miene; _nicht heiter_: ein e. Stück, Buch; e. Gedanken; ein e. Mensch;


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> "Ist Mode wichtig für dich?"
> "Nein, ich finde Mode nicht wichtig. Ich bin _zwar ein ernster Mensch,_ aber manchmal _ziehe ich mich trotzdem_ leger oder sportlich an."


 
¡Muy buena, starry!


----------



## Verräter

¿Utilizando "_zwar_" sigue siendo necesario emplear "_aber_"? 
En español no lo es.

Por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase es suficiente con emplear una coma.:
_Si bien está lloviendo, yo voy a pasear.

_¿No podría omitirse el "_aber_" al decir lo siguente?: 
_Es regnet zwar, (aber) ich gehe spazieren.

_¿Y omitir "_zwar_"?
_Es regnet (zwar), aber ich gehe spazieren.

_Decidme si me equivoco, pero me parece excesivo emplear tantos adverbios y preposiciones que implican contraposición en una frase. _Aber, trotzdem, zwar.


_Por cierto Aurin, con persona seria me refiero a que la personalidad y actitud de dicha persona es la de alguien que no se ríe habitualmente ni suele emplear tonos jocosos.


----------



## starrynightrhone

@ Heidita: 
muchas gracias 

@ Verräter: 

Verräter, „zwar“ y „trotzdem“ son dos palabras para crear una oposición más fuerte que sólo con un „aber“. Las usaba, porque los dos partes de tu oración no eran muy convincentes para mi (al final, quién dice que una persona seria no puede vestirse floja, dónde está la oposición?) 





> Utilizando "_zwar_" sigue siendo necesario emplear "_aber_"?
> En español no lo es.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase es suficiente con emplear una coma.:
> _Si bien__ está lloviendo, yo voy a pasear._
> 
> *Gracias por la traducción de “zwar”, no lo sabía.*
> 
> ¿No podría omitirse el "_aber_" al decir lo siguente?:
> _Es regnet zwar, (aber) ich gehe spazieren._
> 
> *No, lo siento, aquí no puedes omitir el “aber”, la frase no tiene sentido sin lo.*
> 
> ¿Y omitir "_zwar_"?
> _Es regnet (zwar), aber ich gehe spazieren._
> 
> *Si, el “zwar” podrías omitir, si quieres, pero es una manera de acentuar tu frase y personalmente me gusta más con.*
> 
> Decidme si me equivoco, pero me parece excesivo emplear tantos adverbios y preposiciones que implican contraposición en una frase. _Aber, trotzdem, zwar._
> 
> 
> *Bueno, al menos para mi no es excesivo. En mi opinión el uso de estos adverbios y preposiciones muestra fluidez y un bien nivel de alemán.*


 
Espero que entiendas lo que quería decir, estoy aqui para aprender también


----------



## Verräter

starrynightrhone said:


> @ Verräter:
> 
> Verräter, „zwar“ y „trotzdem“ son dos palabras para crear una oposición más fuerte que sólo con un „aber“. Las usaba, porque los dos partes de tu oración no eran muy convincentes para mi (al final, quién dice que una persona seria no puede vestirse floja, dónde está la oposición?)
> 
> *Está bien, entonces entiendo que se emplean para dar a la frase una connotación de oposición y al mismo tiempo para enfatizarla.*
> 
> Espero que entiendas lo que quería decir, estoy aqui para aprender también





starrynightrhone said:


> No, lo siento, aquí no puedes omitir el “aber”, la frase no tiene sentido sin el. (_Si quieres emplear "lo" necesitas integrarlo en un verbo, por ejemplo "no tiene sentido sin escribirlo / ponerlo"_)



Lo suponía, de todos modos lo tendré en cuenta.



starrynightrhone said:


> Si, el “zwar” podrías omitirlo (también puedes decir "Si, podrías omitir el "zwar") , si quieres, pero es una manera de acentuar tu frase y personalmente me gusta más con el / "zwar". _(si no indicas con qué te gusta más, la frase queda un poco incompleta, aunque se sigue entendiendo)_



Si, a medida que voy aprendiendo alemán me doy cuenta de que empleais muchos términos para enfatizar las frases. 



starrynightrhone said:


> Bueno, al menos para mi no es excesivo. En mi opinión el uso de estos adverbios y preposiciones muestra fluidez y un buen nivel de alemán.



 Ya, pero mi nivel es bastante malo, haha.
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Muchas gracias a tí también!


----------



## starrynightrhone

> En mi opinión el uso de estos adverbios y preposiciones muestra fluidez y un *buen nivel* de alemán.


 
Estaba estudiando mis errores y tengo una pregunta tal vez un poco tonta: cuándo se usa *bien *y cuando se usa *buen*? Alguien podría explicamelo por favor?


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> Estaba estudiando mis errores y tengo una pregunta tal vez un poco tonta: cuándo se usa *bien *y cuándo se usa *buen*? ¿Alguien podría explicármelo por favor?


 
Starry: bien es adverbio (hablo bien), bueno es adjetivo. Sufre un apócope delante de algunos sustantivos, como masculino singular etc. Mira este enlace.


----------



## Verräter

heidita said:


> Starry: bien es adverbio (hablo bien), bueno es adjetivo. Sufre un apócope delante de algunos sustantivos, como masculino singular etc. Mira este enlace.



Sencillamente quiero concretar que "bien" puede ser también un sustantivo y que la apócope de la que heidita habla es únicamente para el adjetivo "bueno", no para el término "bien".

*Bien:*
Adverbio: Tu hermano lo hace todo bien. / ¿Qué tal estás? - Bien, gracias. 
Sustantivo: Debes ser capaz de distinguir entre un bien consumible y un bien no consumible.

*Bueno:
*El entrenador es muy bueno.
_Adjetivo apocopado:_ El es un buen entrenador.

Debido a que normalmente los adjetivos en femenino añaden "a", los adjetivos apocopados se reducen a los masculinos y a los neutros. 
El link de heidita te será útil.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Muchas gracias Heidita y Verräter, ahora todo me queda mucho más claro 

Esta página de verdad era muy útil.


----------

